# Chickenboy Trout



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Finally got a chance to use some of my new chickenboy lures today. Fished Bolivar and started off throwing my favorite TTKII white/char and couldn't buy a bite. Watched a guy hookup cast after cast so I put on a gulp and finally caught a trout. After several more casts with no more, I put on a CB PB&J and with the fist cast I had a fish. I catch several more before a shark (or bluefish) bit off the tail. Next up CB Passion Pink and with the first cast, fish on, set the hook and pop, no lure; **** sharks. Ok then I put on a Strawberry Red, with White and had no luck so last I put on a Chicken on the bone and caught several more until the bite died.

My personal best, 8 keepers (the 9th was a buddy who didn't want to clean one fish).

I'm sold on Joe's lures and wish I had bought a bag of ele. chicken today, I totally forgot about that color. :headknock


----------

